# Crysis 3 Alpha Keys für ALLE!!!



## Raz3r (1. November 2012)

*Crysis 3 Alpha Keys für ALLE!!!*

Morgen,

da ich diese News hier noch nicht gefunden habe möchte ich sie euch nicht vorenthalten.
Die Crysis 3 (Englishe Fanpage) hat einige Seiten gepostet die den Crysis 3 Alpha Key vergeben.

Ich habe mir für mich und meine Freunde auch direkt ein paar gesichert.

Der Link zum mycrysis.com Forum lautet: MyCrysis Forums - Where can i grab my free Crysis 3 MP Alpha Key?

Dort kann ich euch die Seite Fileplay.net empfehlen, weil die die Keys 24h vergeben. Bei 4players bekommt man den Key nur um 23 - 6Uhr angezeigt.
Bei Fileplay müsst ihr auch Request Key gehn und dann den Link "Serials & Keys" unter dem angezeigten Key anklicken, da der Key nur zum Teil angezeigt wird.

Hier nochmal die Links:

Fileplay | Crysis 3 Alpha Keys - Worldwide (Kostenloser Account wird benötigt) (*Empfehle ich*)

Crysis 3 Server mieten - 4Netplayers (4Players Account benötigt und Key wird nur zwischen 23 - 6Uhr angezeigt, Key wird aber reserviert) 

Bei ESL sind schon alle Keys vergeben steht dort.
Bei nVidia ebenso.

Crysis 3 zu preloaden geht auch. Dann kann am 2.11 direkt gezockt werden. 

Wer noch fragen hat kann diese gerne stellen. 


mfg
Raz3r


----------



## mr.4EvEr (1. November 2012)

*AW: Crysis 3 Alpha Keys für ALLE!!!*

Coole Sache. Aber ich werde erst mal weiter Race 07 zocken und wenn ich iwann mal ne Abwechslung brauche, dann werde ich wieder auf BFBC2 zurückgreifen.
Vielen Dank, dass du das gepostet hast. Mir ists eben langsam mal zu blöd, dass ich mich immer iwo neues registrieren lassen muss.
Aber ansonsten: Viel Spaß, all denjenigen, die nen Key bekommen


----------



## Raz3r (1. November 2012)

*AW: Crysis 3 Alpha Keys für ALLE!!!*

Der Account bei Fileplay ist in 1min. registriert und der Key wird direkt angezeigt. Einfach ne Wegwerfmail verwenden.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (1. November 2012)

*AW: Crysis 3 Alpha Keys für ALLE!!!*



Raz3r schrieb:


> Der Account bei Fileplay ist in 1min. registriert und der Key wird direkt angezeigt. Einfach ne Wegwerfmail verwenden.



Wenn nur Origin nicht wäre .
So sehr ich BFBC2 auch liebe...ich werde weiterhin gegen Origin boykottieren!


----------



## DarkWhisperer (1. November 2012)

*AW: Crysis 3 Alpha Keys für ALLE!!!*

Vielen dank Raz3r!!!
Bin schon am downloaden....freu mich schon auf Morgen...


----------



## stolle80 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Crysis 3 Alpha Keys für ALLE!!!*

ahh ist eh nur ein Level " Absturzstelle " und das nur Mp.
Origin kommt bei mir nicht drauf.


----------



## Raz3r (1. November 2012)

*AW: Crysis 3 Alpha Keys für ALLE!!!*



stolle80 schrieb:


> ahh ist eh nur ein Level " Absturzstelle " und das nur Mp.
> Origin kommt bei mir nicht drauf.


 
Es wird auch keiner gezwungen dort teilzunehmen.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (1. November 2012)

*AW: Crysis 3 Alpha Keys für ALLE!!!*

Hab mir direkt einen Reservieren lassen 
#


PS; Laut Fileplay gibt es dort keine Keys mehr


----------



## skyw8lk3r (1. November 2012)

Ich habe gerade einen key von ESL bekommen


----------



## Metbier (1. November 2012)

*AW: Crysis 3 Alpha Keys für ALLE!!!*

So, download läuft  leider ist das Spiel auf Englisch Naja, zum spielen für die paar Tage reichts....



Raz3r schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> da ich diese News hier noch nicht gefunden habe möchte ich sie euch nicht vorenthalten.
> Die Crysis 3 (Englishe Fanpage) hat einige Seiten gepostet die den Crysis 3 Alpha Key vergeben.
> ...


----------



## Mandavar (1. November 2012)

*AW: Crysis 3 Alpha Keys für ALLE!!!*

Bei Fileplay isnd alle Keys vergeben. Hab keinen mehr bekommen...


----------



## Metbier (1. November 2012)

*AW: Crysis 3 Alpha Keys für ALLE!!!*

hmmmmm, ist keine 5 Min. her als ich meinen bekommen hab 
Download zeigt 90 % an....


----------



## MezZo_Mix (1. November 2012)

*AW: Crysis 3 Alpha Keys für ALLE!!!*

Ich warte jetzt einfach bis 23 Uhr mein Key ist Reserviert  und in Origin lad ich eh so Übernatürlich schnell NP <3


----------



## Metbier (1. November 2012)

*AW: Crysis 3 Alpha Keys für ALLE!!!*

So, spiel ist Installiert!
Verfügbar 2. November 2012 9:00  steht dort jetzt beim Spiel.


----------



## FETTE_KARTOFFEL (1. November 2012)

*AW: Crysis 3 Alpha Keys für ALLE!!!*



Mandavar schrieb:


> Bei Fileplay isnd alle Keys vergeben. Hab keinen mehr bekommen...


 Probier es noch mal, ab und zu F5 drücken. Bei mir stand auch erst, dass alle vergeben seien. Auf einmal wurde dann doch einer angezeigt.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (1. November 2012)

*AW: Crysis 3 Alpha Keys für ALLE!!!*



mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Wenn nur Origin nicht wäre .
> So sehr ich BFBC2 auch liebe...ich werde weiterhin gegen Origin boykottieren!


 
BFBC2 Gibts auch auf steam


----------



## Explosiv (1. November 2012)

*AW: Crysis 3 Alpha Keys für ALLE!!!*



MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> #
> 
> 
> PS; Laut Fileplay gibt es dort keine Keys mehr



Anscheinend doch. Habe mich nur kurz registriert und schon hatte ich den Key. 

MfG


----------



## MezZo_Mix (1. November 2012)

*AW: Crysis 3 Alpha Keys für ALLE!!!*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Anscheinend doch. Habe mich nur kurz registriert und schon hatte ich den Key.
> 
> MfG


 
Stimmt grade einen Bekommen...

Das Game is ja nur 2GB  halbe 20 min ist es mir :d


----------



## Metbier (1. November 2012)

*AW: Crysis 3 Alpha Keys für ALLE!!!*

runter laden musste ich 18 aufn PC zeigt er nur 2,45 GB


----------



## majinvegeta20 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Crysis 3 Alpha Keys für ALLE!!!*

Geilo! Danke für den hammer Tipp! 

Hab auch meinen Key gerade von fileplay bekommen. (einfach nur ein paar mal aktualisieren. )
Game ist auch schon fertig runtergeladen (VDSL 50) und steht für morgen bereit.


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (1. November 2012)

*AW: Crysis 3 Alpha Keys für ALLE!!!*

Hab meinen noch von ESL bekommen, aber gut das es noch Keys für Alle gibt 
Vieleicht trifft man ja den einen oder anderen aus dem Forum nachher


----------



## KastenBier (1. November 2012)

*AW: Crysis 3 Alpha Keys für ALLE!!!*

Ich weis garnicht wieso hier schon wieder dieses Anti-Origin Gesülze aufkommt. Alles alter und unwahrer Tobak. Valve und Ubisoft machen es nicht anders. Mal abgesehen davon habe ich mich über den Hinweis zur Alpha gefreut, vielen Dank dafür


----------



## Woiferl94 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Crysis 3 Alpha Keys für ALLE!!!*

bin schon gespannt wie es auf einer HD7970 laufen wird


----------



## turbosnake (1. November 2012)

*AW: Crysis 3 Alpha Keys für ALLE!!!*



KastenBier schrieb:


> Ich weis garnicht wieso hier schon wieder dieses Anti-Origin Gesülze aufkommt. Alles alter und unwahrer Tobak. Valve und Ubisoft machen es nicht anders. Mal abgesehen davon habe ich mich über den Hinweis zur Alpha gefreut, vielen Dank dafür


 Nur das über Uplay auch so gelästert wurde.


----------



## marcus_T (2. November 2012)

*AW: Crysis 3 Alpha Keys für ALLE!!!*



stolle80 schrieb:


> ahh ist eh nur ein Level " Absturzstelle " und das nur Mp.
> Origin kommt bei mir nicht drauf.



und wie willst C3 spielen, bei dem Avatar scheinst du darauf zu brennen


----------



## radeonx2900 (2. November 2012)

*AW: Crysis 3 Alpha Keys für ALLE!!!*

also die grafik ist echt super muss ich sagen aber mir persöhnlich ist des spiel zu schnell da spiel ich lieber battlefield


----------



## fear.de (2. November 2012)

*AW: Crysis 3 Alpha Keys für ALLE!!!*

Da man diese Spiele auch so gut vergleichen kann


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (2. November 2012)

*AW: Crysis 3 Alpha Keys für ALLE!!!*

Kann mir einer erzählen was passieren könnte wenn man nun ein Gameplay auf Youtube hochläd? 

Hab da schon mehrere von der Closed Alpha gesichtet.


----------



## Woiferl94 (2. November 2012)

*AW: Crysis 3 Alpha Keys für ALLE!!!*



radeonx2900 schrieb:


> also die grafik ist echt super muss ich sagen aber mir persöhnlich ist des spiel zu schnell da spiel ich lieber battlefield


 
Also die Grafik beeindruckt mich jetzt noch nicht so  Die Partikeleffekte sind gut aber das Bild hat so eine Art rauschen.


----------



## cryzen (2. November 2012)

*AW: Crysis 3 Alpha Keys für ALLE!!!*

ich bekoomme seit stunden keine bestaetigungs mal von Fileplay

das ich meine emal add bestaetige


----------



## MezZo_Mix (3. November 2012)

*AW: Crysis 3 Alpha Keys für ALLE!!!*



cryzen schrieb:


> ich bekoomme seit stunden keine bestaetigungs mal von Fileplay
> 
> das ich meine emal add bestaetige


 
Guck im Junk Ordner nach war bei mir auch da drinne


----------



## GTA 3 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Crysis 3 Alpha Keys für ALLE!!!*

Sehr schön hab auch schon einige Runden draufgespielt
!°


----------



## Rurdo (3. November 2012)

*AW: Crysis 3 Alpha Keys für ALLE!!!*

Meiner ist schon bei 4Netplayers reserviert und um punkt 23 uhr werd ich dann mal origin starten 
EDIT: Falls jemand bock auf ne Runde hat, schreibt mich an (über TS3 oder Skype - egal)


----------



## Kev95 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Crysis 3 Alpha Keys für ALLE!!!*



Rurdo schrieb:


> Meiner ist schon bei 4Netplayers reserviert und um punkt 23 uhr werd ich dann mal origin starten
> EDIT: Falls jemand bock auf ne Runde hat, schreibt mich an (über TS3 oder Skype - egal)


 
So siehts bei mir auch aus.
Bin mal gespannt wie lang der Download dann dauert.


----------



## Aer0 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Crysis 3 Alpha Keys für ALLE!!!*

ich warte auch auf 23 uhr  ich hoffe meine gpu (hd 6870) macht mit


----------



## Veriquitas (3. November 2012)

*AW: Crysis 3 Alpha Keys für ALLE!!!*

Intersiert micht nicht weil es selbst in der Beta eine Katastrophe wäre, ja grafisch interesannt aber nicht herausragend. Spielerisch halt kompletter Mist, man kennt ja Crysis. Und das ist ja das was zählt und da macht man keinen Sprung weil der Publisher Ea ist.


----------



## Rurdo (4. November 2012)

*AW: Crysis 3 Alpha Keys für ALLE!!!*

Es hat mich nicht wirklich umgehauen, genauso wenig wie die anderen Crysis teile... ich weiß nicht, ich zock lieber MW3... Crysis ist ein komischer shooter...


----------



## TobiOC (4. November 2012)

*AW: Crysis 3 Alpha Keys für ALLE!!!*



Rurdo schrieb:


> Es hat mich nicht wirklich umgehauen, genauso wenig wie die anderen Crysis teile... ich weiß nicht, ich zock lieber MW3... Crysis ist ein komischer shooter...



entweder man mags oder eben nicht , ich gehöre da auch dazu hat zwar ne super grafik aber  ist nicht mein fall.


----------



## Benie (5. November 2012)

*AW: Crysis 3 Alpha Keys für ALLE!!!*

Die Alpha von Crysis 3 ist gelinde gesagt nen Rückschritt zu Crysis 2. Hab damals Crysis 2 Beta gezockt mit den 2 Maps die es Anfangs gab. Die haben mir bedeutend mehr Spaß gemacht als das hier.
Eine Map sowie sehr schlecht optimiert mit meiner GTX570 läufts recht schwammig, alles auf Max außer Schadows und Effekte im Grafikmenü.
Da muß noch einiges passieren damit der Teil nen Verkaufschlager wird, denn so wie jetzt ist es "nur" nen mäßiger Shooter der mich nicht vom Hocker haut.


----------

